# Boat position on trailer / bunks



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

You certainly have room to move up your winch post, but ask yourself what you will benefit from it? I had to do it with my boat to add make it fit in my garage but now it is front heavy on the trailer, not balanced. So you can do it but is it necessary? also less boat will be in the water when you launch so you need to back down further unless you dry launch.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd move it forward, especially if the trailer is a little squirrelly or fishtails at all.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It may be the pics, but it doesn't look like your transom is supported at all. The bunks need to go a few inches past the transom, where all the weight is from the motor. It they don't reach the transom then the weight can make it develop a hook in the hull bottom.
I would move the winch stand up until it's right, there no way you are going to make the tongue weight exceed any limits.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

don't move too much weight forward. you should be able to lift up the tongue by hand (with effort, not easily).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have the right amount of weight on the tongue then leave the post where it is at and move the bunks back to support the transom.


----------

